# Bug Grub



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

How many people use this stuff? Had a look at some for the first time yesterday looked like bran with a few seeds and a bit or vitamin powder in. Is that the stuff? Cos if it is how they hell is that any good!?


----------



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi, yeah i brought a huge container (10kg). Im also wondering if its any good as it doesn't seem to have much substance to it. Doe's anyone else use it?


----------



## moonlight (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah I use it I think it is expensive for what it is though but not sure what exactly is in it to see of I could make a home made version.


----------



## pokerplayer (Jul 22, 2007)

home made version of bug grub : fish flakes, veg and bran with bit of vitamin powder.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I tried it.. opened the pot and figured I might as well use it now it was open, don't really see the point.. can make your own much easier and probably more nutritious


----------



## baby_jabba (Jun 28, 2007)

i uses to use oats for that and they use to stay allive alot long than normal then i would put fruit and veg in with them so my beardie got all the vitamins ect it need and this seem to work for me and be much cheaper

Dale :no1:


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

Good good not just me that thinks it's a load of rubbish then..does worry me that people think they are gutloading with this stuff and doing a good job..cos there is nothing there!


----------



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

I have 10Kg of the stuff:lol2:

The container could come in handy though:lol2::lol2:


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Most bug grubs are a renamed / repackaged product Called "Layers Mash" which is basically what farmers feed to their chickens to make sure they lay eggs with good shells because the "Mash" contains Calcium carbonate & most have a trace of Vit D3 in, This is where it becomes beneficial to reptiles. Its usually mixed in with Bran and rolled oats etc, some of the coarser mixes have actual corn in with it. 

Layers mash typically contains per Kg...
Vit A, 4,000.000 IN; Vit .E, 6.00g; Vit. D3, - 1,000,000 iu; nicotinic acid, 12-0g; calcium
pentothenate, 4-00g; vit. B12, 4-8mg; folic acid, 0-40g; biotin, 0-02g; zinc 18.0g; cu, 0.08g; I2, 062g; cobalt, 080g; selenium, 0-04g.​


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

pink said:


> Most bug grubs are a renamed / repackaged product Called "Layers Mash" which is basically what farmers feed to their chickens to make sure they lay eggs with good shells because the "Mash" contains Calcium carbonate & most have a trace of Vit D3 in, This is where it becomes beneficial to reptiles. Its usually mixed in with Bran and rolled oats etc, some of the coarser mixes have actual corn in with it.
> 
> Layers mash typically contains per Kg...
> Vit A, 4,000.000 IN; Vit .E, 6.00g; Vit. D3, - 1,000,000 iu; nicotinic acid, 12-0g; calcium
> pentothenate, 4-00g; vit. B12, 4-8mg; folic acid, 0-40g; biotin, 0-02g; zinc 18.0g; cu, 0.08g; I2, 062g; cobalt, 080g; selenium, 0-04g.​


well thats interesting...


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

On the topic of cricket food here is a new product to look out for Beaphar Cricket Feed 180g 

Its good for anybody who cant be bothered to do the raw carrot, dog biscuit, greens,etc etc thing. Just drop a chunk of this stuff in a prepack tub and the crickets munch away. manafacturers claim it is calcium to phos balanced.


----------

